# Duplicate DVR Recordings



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Problem: DVR events set to record only NEW shows. But on multiple channels, it will record many, but not all of the shows listed. Heck, most, if not all are in re-runs now anyway. I've deleted and added my events back with no luck.

Dish says it's the people providing the guide data and I'm stuck with it.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. What Dish said might actually be correct. With each EPG entry there is some Data that goes along with it. Part of this Data is the date the episode was aired. If no date is provided Dish DVRs do the right thing and assume the program is new and records it. Same can occur if other meta Data is not provided or is not accurate. 

One Channel that has programs that are common to have this behavior is Comedy Channel. 

Look closely at the data shown on with the recorded show and that might explain what you are seeing.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

tommiet said:


> ...
> Dish says it's the people providing the guide data and I'm stuck with it.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


It frequently is the guide info. In recent weeks my Timer for NEW episodes of Monk recorded an entire marathon of old Monk episodes. Same has happened for NCIS and trying to record New episodes of History Detective is impossible.

In every one of these cases the Guide either said they all were originally aired on the same (long ago) date and/or the description of the episode was identical for all episodes.

A few years Dish used a different souce for Guide info and there was rarely a problem.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DISH detecting a show as "New" is entirely dependent on the Episode number field in Guide Data. As long as the receiver doesn't have a record of attempting to record episode #123, and the Original Air Date is close to today (maybe 4 days, not sure), the show will record as New. The vast majority of duplicate shows come when the Episode number is missing. When the Episode number displays as N/A, the receiver will treat it as New since there is nothing to compare to and the OAD doesn't make any difference. OAD needs to be close when there IS an episode number - it might have been skipped by priority on Wed, but a Sat repeat would still get recorded on a "New" timer.

If you were to set a New timer for Comedy Central's Daily Show or Colbert Report now, tonight's shows will have episode numbers but next week's won't (and they would all record as New). At some point over the weekend, or on Monday, they usually update the week's info for these two shows and only those airing early on Monday get recorded when they shouldn't.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that replied. Seems as if I'm stuck with the problem. But with the new e* and Tivo deal, makes me think (a little) about a change. 

No, this would not be my only reason, but bad guide data, small INTERNAL hard drive and the cost of upgrading, I can jump ship and all these issues are fixed.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

CABill said:


> DISH detecting a show as "New" is entirely dependent on the Episode number field in Guide Data.


I have timers set to record NEW episodes of Monk and Psych. The timer works for the Monk episodes but every episode of Psych that aired on 9/5 (episode 39) is set to record. Episodes earlier than 39 are skipped and flagged Not New. I think it goes deeper than just the episode number.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a New timer for Psych too, but all episode 39 recordings are skipped after the 1st (which did record). Earlier episodes show "not a new episode" but the 39s are Duplicate event. There is one on now, but History shows it skipped as Duplicate. The only Psych that isn't skipped for the timer is the 9/12 episode 41 (dunno what happened to 40). Did you get 39 recorded on 9/5? If it was skipped by priority, it should have recorded the very next occurrence as new, and skipped the rest as dups.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

tommiet said:


> No, this would not be my only reason, but bad guide data, small INTERNAL hard drive and the cost of upgrading, I can jump ship and all these issues are fixed.


You should investigate a little closer. DirectTiVo uses the very same data source (Tribune) that DISH uses and they have the exact same problem with Daily Show and Colbert Report.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i concur, it's not something that Tivo won't have issues with either. I record all the gun shows on Outdoor channel for a friend (i burn them to dvd after), and the info Outdoor channel gives is terrible. Most of the shows aired are repeats, they often have no details, no episode number, and an original air date back in 04. 

Due to those issues, I once a week open up my schedule and run thru it a week so I can skip all the extra airings, OR, have it catch the few it knows are not new that I also know I haven't recorded before since he likes most of the shows regardless. 

Also, I have found over 8 or so years with Dish, and 4+ with HD, that it's a good idea to review all your timers for the upcoming week, once a week, just in case there is a conflict, or 4 shows at one time unexpectedly etc., where one is missed for priority reasons. For me, this time of year is rough, as is Jan when AI starts. This time of year, I like to record WSOP on ESPN, but often it runs afoul of network or other cable shows i want to watch as well, so I end up having the WSOP record later in the evening since often it's the only one of the shows with a repeat airing. so it's become a habit to keep an eye out for conflicts, and I've only a couple times ever missed what I wanted to record, and those were usually my fault due to not noticing priority conflicts. (only better solution, a 4 sat tuner box  haha )


----------

